# How do I finish these wide-angled corners nicely? (Newbie)



## Linkupdated (Sep 3, 2021)

Hello!

After tons of reading and watching, I'm doing my first finishing job in my new home office. Everything is going great, *I have some wide angles in the attic-like ceiling, and I'm unsure how to finish them nicely.*

My first mistake was not using a flexible corner bead; I just used paper tape. At this point, I think I'm past being able to get a nice pointed corner, so *I was wondering if just rounding them would look okay; if so, any tips? Or what else can I do to finish this up? *

Some ideas I've had were a cornering knife or an adjustable corner trowel, but I cannot find either in my local area (MI, 48164), and I'm not sure if either would actually work for this.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated; thank* you for your time*, and I hope you have a great Labor Day weekend!













Album:





  







  







  







  







  







  




❮
❯
















































Thumbnail image:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Corner Pro"Bat Knife" Flexible Coving Knife for Drywall Corners https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N94W7VX/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_YHEJ91QVZSH8A3B0WWWQ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkupdated (Sep 3, 2021)

fr8train said:


> Corner Pro"Bat Knife" Flexible Coving Knife for Drywall Corners https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N94W7VX/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_YHEJ91QVZSH8A3B0WWWQ
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! 

I noticed the reviews are mixed, I would like to get a tool from a local hardware store (HD, Lowes, etc.) so I can finish this project up this weekend. I know the metal Vs are a bit easier to find locally, do you have any recommendations for a tool that is commonly available? Either way, thanks again for the reply!


----------



## Njene (Jun 5, 2021)

doing rounded corners with the suggested tool is probably your best option at this point
it will take a couple of coats To get the nice rounded corner and then finish off feathering the edges out with a putty knife


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

Nothing wrong with paper tape In an angle like that as long as it's bonded correctly and gaps were pre-filled.

Don't make it round, they look bad. Give yourself a nice line..

If don't feel confident doing the angles by hand, then DIY a piece of metal/plastic/wood at that angle and drag compound with it...apply lots of pressure. I've made so many similar tools with job site scraps.


----------

